# Bedienpanel Höhe



## Winnie (23 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

gibt es eine NORM die angibt in welcher Höhe ein Bedienpanel (z.B.: TP170) angebracht werden muß ?

Welche Höhe setzt Ihr ein ?

Gruß 

Winnie


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Januar 2005)

Hallo  8) 

Von einer Norm weiss ich nix.
Wir bauen die Dinger auf 1,60 cm Höhe (Unterkante) Dann hasste das Display auf Augenhöhe (die meisten) und kannst es gut bedienen. Bisher hat sich noch niemand beschwert.

Grüsse

Axel


----------

